# Viel beschäftigte Buffed-Mitarbeiter?



## Raaandy (4. März 2009)

Hallo Buffed Team,

also ich will euch nicht flamen und will auch nicht gebannt werden auch wenn es jetzt passiert allerdings frag ich mich wieso ihr sowenig von warhammer online berichtet finde ich sehr schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ihr schießt euch so auf wow ein das ist traurig 

bei warhammer sind seid etlichen monaten die 2 klassen ritter des sonnenordens und schwarzer gardist dabei und was ist ihr tragt sie nicht einmal ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



finde ich sehr schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kümmert euch bischen um warhammer das spiel hat es verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht diese casual scheiß wow^^ das ist jetzt eigene meinung aber meinung vieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich will euch nich angreifen wenn das überhaupt ein buffed mitarbeiter ließt 

mit freundlichen grüßen


----------



## DefenderX (4. März 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed Team,
> 
> also ich will euch nicht flamen und will auch nicht gebannt werden auch wenn es jetzt passiert allerdings frag ich mich wieso ihr sowenig von warhammer online berichtet finde ich sehr schade
> 
> ...



Neeee kann ich net bbestätigen... auch wenn die grösstenteils auf WoW fixiert sind ist die War-Berichterstattung zumindest für mich zu aufdringlich also zu viel. Habe kein Bock das aus Warhammer ein zweites WoW wird also bitte schön still sein... Kiddies können wir hier nicht gebrauchen...


----------



## Raaandy (4. März 2009)

das meine ich nicht allerdings fehlt mir der support ein bischen wie angesprochen mit den klassen sowas sollte eig. eingetragen werden wo doch morgen bzw. nachher schon die nächsten 2 kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finde die buffed seite super allerdings bischen mehr auf war konzentrieren wäre schön


----------



## Ronma (4. März 2009)

Die ganze Motivaion scheint in letzter Zeit in so eine völlig unerwartete Werbehype Offensive für dieses Runes of Müllgic MMO geflossen zu sein.

Zumindest bin ich leicht angefressen, wenn ich sehen muss wie eine WAR Datenbank vor sich hinschimmelt, aber hauptsache Runes of Müllgic bekommt seine eigene Datenbank. Langsam geht's mir auf den Zeiger und wenn ich jetzt in Zukunft z.b. im Buffed Magazin noch weniger über WAR lesen muss und da noch mehr über Runes of Müllgic drin steht, dann kündige ich das Buffed Magazin. Is doch scheisse sowas, echt... zumal die ja eh schon immer noch übertrieben viel über WoW berichten und schönreden...

Was ich damit sagen will:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Befürchtung is, das sich in Zukunft noch weniger um WAR gekümmert wird und die Buffedshow z.b. in Zukunft nur noch aus World of Kiddiecraft und Runes of Müllgic besteht. Zum Glück hab'sch moie Nachmittagsdienst, da kann ich grad noch ne Runde Priston Tale 2 zocken oder nee warte... Schitte sächt Fiete!... des is ja schon wieder 2:30 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na dann geh ich lieber mal "Heija Bubu" machen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Zockt WAR, zockt Priston Tale 2, ja von mir aus auch AoC oder Hello Kitty Online oder EVE Online - aber meidet Runes of Müllgic, das schont Grafik und Gameplay (Steuerung und die Art und Weise des großkotzig gelobten 2 Klassen -Beschäftigungstherapie- Levelsystems...) verwöhnte MMO'ler


----------



## Dalmus (4. März 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> Meine Befürchtung is, das sich in Zukunft noch weniger um WAR gekümmert wird und die Buffedshow z.b. in Zukunft nur noch aus World of Kiddiecraft und Runes of Müllgic besteht.


Das hört sich ja richtig erwachsen an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Leben ist wirklich hart. Es kommen neue MMOs raus und dann wird darüber auch noch berichtet. Oh Graus. Die Welt geht vor die Hunde.
Ich bin auch dafür, daß über neuere MMOs nicht berichtet werden sollte. Es ist halt nur eine bestimmte Menge Platz vorhanden.
Man könnte auch sagen: _Das Boot ist voll._
Und ich weiß wovon ich rede, denn das sage ich schon lange... das habe ich schon gesagt als War rauskam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (4. März 2009)

Bleibt bitte sachlich - wer nchts zur Diskussion beizutragen hat, sollte es lassen.

/wink maladin


----------



## cM2003 (4. März 2009)

Gott sei dank kannst du hierzu was schreiben, aber in Themen wo es u.A. um dich geht, da brauchst du das ja nicht... Tze..

Zum Thema:
Es ist doch logisch, dass die Themen angesprochen werden, die die breite Masse anspricht - schließlich steigt damit auch die Verkaufs-/Besucherzahl. Dass dabei dann einige weniger vertretende Spiele ggf. weichen müssen für neue bessere Spiele ist da natürlich auch logisch. Das ist aber überall so. Wenn der Bäcker Brot X seit Jahren backt, aber aufeinmal kommt Brot Y richtig in Fahrt und Brot X gümpelt vor sich rum, dann wird der Bäcker aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen mit Sicherheit weniger Brot X backen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei man ja schon sagen muss, so schlecht ich in den letzten Tagen auch auf die Leitung/Moderatoren von Buffed zu sprechen war/bin, dass buffed schon um seine User bemüht ist und neue interessante Features bringt, welche zum Teil ja gern genutzt werden, und auf "Kundenwünsche" auch eingeht (siehe z.B. das Subforum für die Addonsuche - hat gedauert aber kam).

Ich hab keinen Überblick über WAR, aber ich denke mal, dass die Resourcen zum großen Teil in den Dauerbrenner WoW - so schlecht ihr es auch finden mögt - fließen, da es halt einfach die meisten User wegen dem Game auf die Page und ins Forum zieht.


----------



## Gortek (4. März 2009)

Also ich finde es nur schade, dass Shakes & Fidget noch nicht in Warhammer gelandet sind in ihrer Rubrik: Shakes & Fidget in anderen Welten. Bei AoC waren sie sehr schnell.....ja sogar nach London gingen sie.....

Ansonsten kann man sich im Netz genügend informieren, ist ja ned so, dass es nur buffed gibt.......
und abgesehen davon ist buffed dank WoW gross geworden, warum sollen sie also ihr stärkstes Pferd im Stall nicht auch am besten betreuen?

Wenn es dich stört, such doch nach anderen Warhammer-Foren, gibt genug, die sich nur mit Warhammer beschäftigen, mach ich ja auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## Jonish (4. März 2009)

also mal hin oder her, natürlich hat WoW die größere Spielerzahl, deshalb versteh ich das auch das hier ein bisschen
mehr drüber berichtet wird.
War kommt meines erachtens zwar auch ein bisschen zu kurz hier aber das ist nicht das wirkliche problem.

das problem ist eher das hier fast jeder buffed mitarbeiter dieses drecks WoW in den himmel hebt.
oh wow ist so toll hier...
oh wow ist so toll da...
man kann ja verschiedene meinung zu einem spiel haben aber das man ein spiel so extrem lobt und hochhebt 
finde ich nicht richtig.


----------



## cM2003 (4. März 2009)

Und wo wird es das? Ich hab noch nirgends eine nicht neutrale Meinung zu WoW und anderen Spielen gelesen/gesehen.


----------



## Dalmus (4. März 2009)

Jonish schrieb:


> das problem ist eher das hier fast jeder buffed mitarbeiter dieses drecks WoW in den himmel hebt.


Nenn ich War "Drecks War"?
Also bitte laß uns in einem vernünftigen Ton diskutieren.



Jonish schrieb:


> man kann ja verschiedene meinung zu einem spiel haben aber das man ein spiel so extrem lobt und hochhebt
> finde ich nicht richtig.


Daß buffed nicht die Bildzeitung ist und alles durch den Dreck zieht, darüber wurde bereits in einem anderen Thread diskutiert und es gab dazu auch ein offizielles Statement von Zam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (4. März 2009)

Jonish schrieb:


> [ ... ] dieses drecks WoW in den himmel hebt. [ ... ]



Deine Meinung zu World of Warcraft meine ich aus deinem Post entschlüsseln zu können. Es gibt sehr viele, die WoW mögen und es über alle anderen MMO heben. Das wird es aber bei jedem Spiel geben, das die Fans es mit Herzblut verteidigen.

Wenn es um World of Warcraft geht auf buffed, dann sprechen meist erfahrene Spieler - also Fans des MMO. Wundere dich also nicht, wenn diese sich grösstenteils positiv äussern.

Achtet bitte ein wenig auf eure Wortwahl. 

/wink maladin


----------



## Jonish (4. März 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Und wo wird es das? Ich hab noch nirgends eine nicht neutrale Meinung zu WoW und anderen Spielen gelesen/gesehen.



bestes beispiel ist der buffedcast 70% des buffedcast betrifft wow, und in dieser zeit wird jedes noch so kleine feature hochgelobt und es werden achsotolle berichte darüber verfasst was der nächste patch bringt, und das dann alles noch viel viel viel besser wird...

die anderen 30% teilen sich die restlichen games über die nicht so detailier und hochgelobt gesprochen wird, dort findet man neutrale aussagen aber nicht bei wow.


----------



## Lillyan (4. März 2009)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich den Buffed-Cast aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht immer komplett höre, aber es gibt durchaus Kritik an WoW. Sicherlich wird niemand Sprache wie "Woah, das ist voll Kacke... lol, Blizzard, selfowned" benutzen, sondern wird sich ein wenig gewählter ausdrücken, aber jeder der wirklich zuhört wird durchaus auch den ein oder anderen kritischen Ton hören und auch im Heft lesen.


----------



## Jesbi (4. März 2009)

Ich wundere mich wirklich, 

Thema: Faule Buffed-Mitarbeiter? in Meinungen und Anregungen zu Buffed.de

Alles was man dann wieder einmal zu lesen bekommt sind intollerante Spieler, die nur wieder eine Gelegenheit gefunden haben WoW zu flamen.
Irre ich mich oder erstellen die WoW-Leute auch soviele "Ich flame Warhammer und andere Games" Threads?

Ich kann mir auch schon wieder vorstellen, wie gleich wieder die Pfennigfuchser kommen und mir aufzählen, wieviele Seiten des Buffed-Magazins mit WoW gefüllt war und wieviel Minuten über WoW in der Buffed-Show/Cast berichtet wurde. Das ist aber nicht das Thema und wenn doch,
nun dann sollte man es wohl mal Prozentual an der Gesamtspielerzahl betrachten, die meisten sind nun einmal bei WoW.

Die Ausdrucksweise die hier von manchen Spielern gewählt wird ist auch unterste Schublade, nur weil ich ein Game selber nicht gut finde, muss ich wohl noch lange nicht das Game in Gossensprache titulieren oder die Spielergemeinschaft flamen oder persönlich angreifen.

Letztendlich ist der Topic schon am Thema des Forums vorbei, der Inhalt des Post passt nicht zum Topic und alle WoW-Spieler sind so gemein.

Wenn ich die Überschrift lese denke, doch voller Hoffnung schmutziges über die Buffys zu hören, das Marcel seinen Schreibtisch nicht aufräumt oder ZAM nie die Spülmaschine einräumt und Sie deshalb faul sind.
Wenn ich dann lese, das neue Klassen aus WAR nicht gepflegt werden, kann ich den Post vielleicht noch nachvollziehen, auch wenn eine anderer Topic und das allgemeine WAR-Forum sicher besser gewesen wären. 
Aber da es ja doch wieder nur in dem selben endet, das WoW und seine Spieler alle unterbelichtet und das Game ansich auch völliger Abfall ist, frage ich mich ernsthaft wieso hier keiner zu macht.

mfg


----------



## Ronma (4. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Daß buffed nicht die Bildzeitung ist und alles durch den Dreck zieht, darüber wurde bereits in einem anderen Thread diskutiert und es gab dazu auch ein offizielles Statement von Zam.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry, aber das kann man auch grad andersrum auslegen wegen der Bild, ohne jetzt Hetzen zu wollen. Die Bildzeitung versucht ja wohl den Leuten ständig Informationen über so Reality Schrottsendungen wie DSDS oder auch Dschungelcamp und solche Sachen halt aufzuzwingen oder etwa nich?

In solchen Sendungen machen junge Menschen vor einem Solariumbraunen, notgeilen Ü40er immer gerne zum Affen seit der Daniel Kübelböck Geschichte damals oder es geht wie im Dschungelcamp, fast ausnahmslos um gescheiterte Existenzen, die noch mal vor der Kamera den Max markieren wollen! Dort wird dann auch immer das Argument Einschaltquoten in den Raum geworfen und hier auf Buffed heißt es dann entweder das die Mehrheit der User "geil" auf WoW is oder man kommt auf die Traditionsschiene das Buffed seinen Ursprung in der Blasc Datenbank für WoW fand.

Das kann man aber beides in 2009 nich mehr gelten lassen, denn seit Buffed mehr als nur WoW behandelt, will man offiziell eine MMO Plattform sein und keine reine geschlossene WoW Gesellschaft oder?  So gesehen kann man Buffed.de schon ein bisschen unterstellen sich auf Bild Niveau zu begeben wenn das so weitergeht mit WoW schön reden und dem Runes of Müllgic Werbehype.


----------



## eaglestar (4. März 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed Team,
> 
> also ich will euch nicht flamen und will auch nicht gebannt werden auch wenn es jetzt passiert allerdings frag ich mich wieso ihr sowenig von warhammer online berichtet finde ich sehr schade
> 
> ...




Jammern kann jeder, selber machen ist angesagt!
Tipp von mir:

Link: *News: aus der Community*
(Newsmeldungen die von Buffedusern geschrieben wurden)

Schreibt doch einfach die News zu WAR selber und unterstütze die Warhammer-Community!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
eagle


----------



## Dalmus (4. März 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> Das kann man aber beides in 2009 nich mehr gelten lassen, denn seit Buffed mehr als nur WoW behandelt, will man offiziell eine MMO Plattform sein und keine reine geschlossene WoW Gesellschaft oder?  So gesehen kann man Buffed.de schon ein bisschen unterstellen sich auf Bild Niveau zu begeben wenn das so weitergeht mit WoW schön reden und dem Runes of *Müllgic* Werbehype.


Solange hier nun MMOs immer wieder verunglimpft werden, nur weil man sie selbst nicht mag, ist an eine konstruktive Diskussion wohl kaum zu denken.


----------



## cM2003 (4. März 2009)

Man kanns auch übertreiben mit dem Mimimi weil jemand ein Spiel anders nennt weil ers nicht mag... Als würde das einer konstruktiven Diskussion irgend einen Abbruch tun, Herr Lalmus, ähh Dalmus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn du das nicht kannst dann musst du ja nicht dran teilnehmen.


----------



## Dalmus (4. März 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Man kanns auch übertreiben mit dem Mimimi weil jemand ein Spiel anders nennt weil ers nicht mag... Als würde das einer konstruktiven Diskussion irgend einen Abbruch tun, Herr Lalmus, ähh Dalmus!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, man kann eben eine sachliche Diskussion führen und auf Verunglimpfungen verzichten, oder man kann von einer sachlichen Diskussion Abstand nehmen und hier gegenseitig anfangen zu flamen.
Verunglimpfungen halte ich aber trotzdem nicht für förderlich, wenn man ersteres anstrebt - auch wenn Du da möglicherweise anderer Meinung bist.



cM2003 schrieb:


> Und wenn du das nicht kannst dann musst du ja nicht dran teilnehmen.


Oh, ich _kann_ das durchaus. Ich schreibe einfach einen sachlichen Post und gehe danach hin und ersetze darin Warhammer durch Müllhammer und ergänze an gegebenen Stellen vielleicht noch ein "drecks" oder "verkacktes" oder so.
Der Punkt ist einfach, daß ich's nicht für sinnvoll erachte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggus (4. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist einfach, daß ich's nicht für sinnvoll erachte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





cM2003 schrieb:


> ich muss meinem "Vorbild" (DR. HOUSE > ALL) ja alle Ehre machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Jarwid (4. März 2009)

Ich finde ebenfalls das WAR bei Buffed deutlich zu kurz kommt. Das letzte Heft hab ich kurz durchgeblättert, nur ein paar belanglose Infos zuim Spiel drin gefunden und es dann natürlich nicht gekauft. 

Auch eure buffed show befasst sich zu gefühlten 99% nur mit wow, die WAR Show besteht aus 2 lahmen Filmchen wo ein Ini-Run gefilmt wurde. Noch langweiliger gehts kaum. 

Euer WAR-Addon und die Charübersicht werden auch nicht weiterentwickelt (zumindest merkt man nichts davon)

Das einzige was mich regelmäßig auf eure Seite führt ist das WAR-Forum. Das hat sich aber spätestens erledigt wenn es die offiziellen Foren gibt!


----------



## neo1986 (4. März 2009)

Wenn du immer up to date sein willst geh in ein offizielles WAR forum. Der großteil spielt eben WOW und wenn ich mich nicht ihre hab ich vor 3oder4 Tagen mal gelesen Buffed war mal nur auf wow fixiert 



Spoiler



(wär besser wenn es noch so wäre)


 .


----------



## Ronma (4. März 2009)

Ähm ja... ich hab's zwar schon erklärt warum ich zu Runes of Magic eine eher subjektive Einstellung habe aber ok, dann halt nochmal.

1.) Überall auf Buffed.de, im Buffed Magazin... dann die Heft DVD mit RoM... wird das das Spiel schon richtig aufdringlich beworden.

2.) Ich hab das angetestet und mehrere andere f2p MMO's eben auch und ich sehe absolut keine Notwendigkeit darin den Leuten dieses Spiel regelrecht aufschwatzen zu wollen.

3.) Der mich persönlich wichtigste Punkt. Wir regten uns im WAR Bereich damals auf das die WAR Datenbank nach dem Euphorie Monat Oktober 2008 nur noch so lari fari vor sich hin schimmelt. Was muss ich nun zu RoM lesen? Es gibt da wieder ne neue Datenbank, also weiß man automatisch warum die WAR Datenbank vernachlässigt wurde.

4.) So sehe ich es irgendwann kommen, das es auf Buffed irgendwann zu 15 Spielen mindestens 13 halbtote Datenbanken gibt und sowas is doch verschenkte Liebesmühe oder etwa nich?

5.) Für RoM den AoC Bereich zu opfern, während ein total sinnloser Diablo Bereich weiter existieren kann, nur weil man alles was von Blizzard kommt regelrecht anbetet ist dann doch letztenendes die eigene Schuld von Buffed, wenn man dieses Runes of Magic eben nur noch subjektiv betrachtet.

Und außerdem habe ich in den Komments dazu geschrieben das ich RoM einfach nur für ein Drecksspiel halte und warum, steht dort auch, genauso wie das es meine Meinung is und andere die deswegen nich auch haben müssen. Seltsam nur das aber z.b. in der News um das RoM Portal nich grad wenige dieses RoM auch nich ab können!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (4. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Oh, ich _kann_ das durchaus. Ich schreibe einfach einen sachlichen Post und gehe danach hin und ersetze darin Warhammer durch Müllhammer und ergänze an gegebenen Stellen vielleicht noch ein "drecks" oder "verkacktes" oder so.
> Der Punkt ist einfach, daß ich's nicht für sinnvoll erachte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja es ist ja dir überlassen, ob du dich auf das Niveau herablässt oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finds auch kindisch ein Spiel unsinnig zu "renamen", aber naja... Spricht ja nicht unbedingt für den Verfasser. Aber deshalb keine Diskussion führen find ich albern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was Biggus damit ausdrücken will weiß ich nicht, aber naja.

Zu Ronma:
Was ist denn mit der Datenbank? Was muss dort denn gepflegt werden? Bei WoW ist es ja so, dass sie sich quasi selbst pflegt indem die Daten ja aus dem Spiel über das Addon exportiert werden und dann eben in die Datenbank automatisch eingepflegt. Ist das bei WAR nicht so oder wo ist das Problem?


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

ich hab so das gefühl das ganze wird zu nem Flamewar gegen RoM hmm

reporten - nicht reporten???


----------



## Dalmus (4. März 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> 1.) Überall auf Buffed.de, im Buffed Magazin... dann die Heft DVD mit RoM... wird das das Spiel schon richtig aufdringlich beworden.
> 
> 2.) Ich hab das angetestet und mehrere andere f2p MMO's eben auch und ich sehe absolut keine Notwendigkeit darin den Leuten dieses Spiel regelrecht aufschwatzen zu wollen.


Vorher wurde bemängelt, daß es zum Heft keine DVD gibt.
Nun ist eine dabei und schon ist's auch wieder verkehrt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dummerweise kennt man aber auch die Hintergründe nicht. Das Zusammenstellen und produzieren einer Heft-CD kostet ein bisserl was. Möglicherweise haben die Produzenten von RoM angeboten, daß sie diese Kosten übernehmen und die Jungs von Buffed haben sich gesagt "Warum sollten wir das nicht tun, wenn's uns nichts kostet?"
Sozusagen eine Win-Win-Situation, denn die Produzenten von RoM kriegen den Client gut unter die Leute und das buffed-Magazin hat eine DVD zu bieten, die eeinige vielleicht interessant finden.

Ich zumindest hätte mir den Client sonst nicht runtergeladen, da ich nun aber die DVD hab, werd ich ihn mal installieren und das Spiel antesten.



cM2003 schrieb:


> Zu Ronma:
> Was ist denn mit der Datenbank? Was muss dort denn gepflegt werden? Bei WoW ist es ja so, dass sie sich quasi selbst pflegt indem die Daten ja aus dem Spiel über das Addon exportiert werden und dann eben in die Datenbank automatisch eingepflegt. Ist das bei WAR nicht so oder wo ist das Problem?


Eine interessante Frage, denn wenn's im Grunde daran hapert, daß die WAR-Spieler die DB nicht füllen, dann kann man buffed kaum einen Vorwurf machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2009)

Mhmh - Faul? *g* Wir können gern mal tauschen. :-) 

Zum Thema: Annahmen, das wir aber nur noch auf ein Spiel gehen sind falsch. Es gibt immer wieder mal Spiele oder Themen, die wir über einen gewissen Zeitraum aus aktuellem Anlass in den Vordergrund heben. WoW ist natürlich immer noch ein großer Bereich und Aufwand. Bei der Größe unseres Teams und der Anzahl diverser Projekte, mittlerweile Portale, Datenbanken und Magazin, werden bestehende Sachen natürlich nicht im gleichen Maße weiterentwickelt, wenn der Fokus für einen bestimmten Zeitraum auf einem Projekt liegt. Verlorener Fokus ist übrigens auch falsch, der liegt nunmal auf mehreren Spiele. Natürlich war es am Anfang nur WoW, aber das ist schon sehr lange nicht mehr der Fall und nicht erst seit ein paar Wochen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2009)

Ach erm - ganz vergessen.

 @Thread-Eröffner: 
Karriereplaner
http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder  (Beide seit 2 Monaten drin)

Fähigkeiten: Ritter des Sonnenordens
http://wardata.buffed.de/ability/bycareer/21 (ebenfalls)

Fähigkeiten: Schwarzer Gardist
http://wardata.buffed.de/ability/bycareer/10 (ebenfalls)

Die werden auch in den Charlisten erfasst.


----------



## Geige (4. März 2009)

DefenderX schrieb:


> Neeee kann ich net bbestätigen... auch wenn die grösstenteils auf WoW fixiert sind ist die War-Berichterstattung zumindest für mich zu aufdringlich also zu viel. Habe kein Bock das aus Warhammer ein zweites WoW wird also bitte schön still sein... Kiddies können wir hier nicht gebrauchen...


 
die Berichterstattung von WAR ist gut,könnte aber besser sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ich selber richtig schwach fand war,dass es im letzten buffed-cast auser 
super sprecher (wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) eig. nix für mich und einen großen teil der buffed.de-community gab!
RoM ist mir persönlich einfach ein wilder mix aus verschiedenen mmorpgs und
der wow teil war einfach wie immer!

ich will im buffed cast auch was zu war,hdro(aber bitte von flo zwo), und von mir aus auch was von AoC hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mellowd (6. März 2009)

is ja schon alles gesagt worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WAR hat eben abgeloost dass hab ich schon gewusst als ich es nach dreistündigen sinnlosen Zeitvertreib von meinem Rechner verbannt habe. 
Es hat einfach keinen ordentlichen Content den es zu berichten gibt .)

Und hier mal nichts gegen die Buffed-Leute die rennen ziemlich gut, und ich als WOW-Spieler kann mich absolut nicht beklagen

Sie haben zwar immer noch die html-Probleme mit den Apostrophen, aber das schieb ich mal auf irgendwelche unterbelichtete WEB-Entwickler .)

so long
greetzi


----------



## xashija (6. März 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> die Berichterstattung von WAR ist gut,könnte aber besser sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Beim letzten buffedCast war ja auch 3/4 der Belegschaft krank zuhause im Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thory79 (8. März 2009)

@Ronma:

Wenn ich mich an die BuffedCasts betreffend Wow Patch 3.0.8 zurück erinnere, möchte ich dir gern unterstellen, dass du diese nicht (vollständig) gehört hast, da dort sehr wohl kritisch bis belustigend über diesen Patch berichtet wurde.

Falls du den WoW-Teil dort also übersprungen haben solltest, hör ihn dir mal an und sage nochmal, dass WoW hier jederzeit "in den Himmel gelobt" wird. Ich denke dem ist nämlich nicht so.

MfG,
Thory


----------



## Independent (9. März 2009)

Werfen wir einfach mal Zahlen in den Raum:

60% der Buffed-User spielen World of Warcraft

10% der Buffed-User spielen Warhammer

10% der Buffed-User spielen Herr der Ringe Online

...der Rest spielt diesen ganzen anderen Dingens da.

Somit müsste klar sein, wo der Fokus dieses Portals liegt. Die Prozentsätze kannst du somit auch den News/Datenbanken zuteilen. Klar, lasst uns den Fokus ändern und WoW in den Hintergrund rücken, dann haben wir hier bald 30 Threads pro Tag in denen sich Leute "beleidigt" (ja beleidigt!?) fühlen, dass WoW zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit seitens der Redaktion bekommt. In dem Fall haben wir nur 2-3

Leute, das ist einfach eine Frage der wirtschaftlichkeit und der Kapazitäten die zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Klar bedient man die breitere Masse! Das hier ist kein Kindergarten, hier wird Geld verdient. Ich für meinen Teil, spiele WoW und bin der Meinung, dass Buffed sehr fair berichtet!

(Boah, ich glaube, das war mein nettester Post seit langem Oo)


----------



## Llandaro (9. März 2009)

ach ich denk die berichten auch viel über WoW weil sie es selbst gerne spielen.. gezwungen wird da sicher keiner zum WoW zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


würde auch nix bringen...

solang halt auch noch andere Infos reinkommen sind die verantwortlichen zufrieden...
Buffed wird sich vermutlich nur durchs Magazin finanzieren(der Kauf und Werbung) bzw auch die Premium accs ... die will ich ma jetzt net vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich denk das meiste geld werden sie durchs Magazin rein bekommen(muss net bestätigt werden... ist ja ansich auch egal)

aber mal sogesagt... was ie datenbank betrifft... die Jungs und Mädels machen was sie können wenn man eben mal bissi warten muss isses net schlim finde ich... komm mit der datenbank eh nich klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nutze eigendlich nur den talentplaner davon...
wegen items schau ich erst garnet
wennse was machen sollten an der Datenbank dann das es nutzerfreundlicher wird...
sprich schneller das findet was man brauch... besonders was die berufe angeht... hab letztens schaun wollen was man alles für die Farben benötigt aber da hat die Datenbank keine Infos ausgespuckt bzw ich bin zu blöd dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -RD- (15. März 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Man kanns auch übertreiben mit dem Mimimi weil jemand ein Spiel anders nennt weil ers nicht mag... Als würde das einer konstruktiven Diskussion irgend einen Abbruch tun, Herr Lalmus, ähh Dalmus!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zonk! Denkfehler. Wer sich nicht korrekt und sachlich verbal artikulieren kann, sorgt sehr wohl dafür, dass eine konstruktive Diskussion zumindest einen äußerst faden Beigeschmack erhält. GERADE in einer Diskussion, die wie bei MMO´s offensichtlich üblich, so stark polarisiert, ist das oberste Gebot SACHLICHKEIT.
...wer DAS nicht kann, sollte sich lieber überlegen, ob er daran teilnimmt.

EDIT: Täusche ich mich, oder gibt es einen ganz ähnlich Thread bereits im Magazin-Bereich des Forums, wo ebenfalls kritisiert wird, dass WoW den Hauptteil des Heftes ausmacht? Vielleicht könnte man über eine Zusammenlegung nachdenken...


----------



## Exeone (15. März 2009)

Im grunde hat er nicht ganz unrecht nehmen wir doch mal die letzte buffed show die ganzen 25 minuten waren fast ausschließlich auf wow bezogen. 

Ich mein schön wow bekommt ein neuen Patch der ja echt viel "neues"bringt aber sowas kann man doch in der wow Show zeigen. Ich will auch nicht unbedingt war oder hdro in dieser show haben das sie ja auch ihre eigenen Sendungen haben wenn denn dazu was kommt.

Aber in einer buffedshow will ich auch mal was anderes sehen als immer das selbe denn ich bitte euch die zeit die mit den Haustieren verbracht wir könnte man besser in zeit für andere mmos verwenden. genauso wie die adonn Werkstatt hier gibt es zu wow jede Woche das adonn der Woche und dann nochmal eins in der  buffedshow warum wechselt man das denn nicht ab und zeigt mal adons für war oder Interfaces für hdro.

Am schmlimsten sind aber die wow Spieler die Kommentare loslassen wie " wir sind 12 mio Spieler also ist das schon so richtig " wie wäre es denn auch mal an andere denken und denen ihr spass lassen aber sowas kenen diese Leute ja nicht


----------



## KoenigPils (1. September 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ach erm - ganz vergessen.
> 
> @Thread-Eröffner:
> Karriereplaner
> ...


 Kann man bei gelegenheit mal ein Update des Karriereplaners einstellen. 1.3.1 ist schon etwas länger draussen und es tut sich nichts in der Datenbank.


----------

